# Feral or anthro RP (18+ if NSFW)



## SabreMutt (Sep 20, 2018)

In real life I'm a 27 year old female so of it's even a tiny bit NSFW you MUST be 18+.

I have multiple characters to play but would love to use either my dominant and slightly aggressive silver/tan Husky-Doberman girl or my super flirty and playful shapeshifting pansexual Beauceron (can rp as another species or even another gender but their markings remain the same. )

Other themes I like include feral strays, tribal life, Pokemon, and Doctor Who.

Can be a plot-driven rp or just run with whatever ideas pass by.

Give me some ideas and show your fursonas! Preference given to furry critters or Pokemon but I am open-minded toward others. I will be more selective about NSFW to and am less picky with SFW.


----------



## SabreMutt (Sep 20, 2018)

My new favorite character right now. They also have a feral reference. This is the Beauceron I mentioned.


Credits:
Colored by me (Sabremutt)
Character design by SerialDad
Base by Chesta
Background by Leeohfox
(All on FA)

Here is their feral reference





Art and Design by SerialDad


----------



## Scout_Charger (Sep 21, 2018)

Mornin ^^

You got some intresting ideas, I've never tried feral or tribal themed rp. If it's ok I'd like to hear some more and hopefully set something up. ^^

I'd like to play my sona, Michael
www.furaffinity.net: Michael Ref Sheet (SFW) by Scout_Charger





Of course the history and some details will vary when the setting isn't modern, but you should get a good idea who Michael is. ^^

If you want to work things out in private you can either send me a DM here or via discord @DaiTenshi#8784


----------



## Keywee612 (Sep 21, 2018)

Pokenon part have be pokemon character or furry characters? 

Here my fursona


Spoiler: Edia



He his shy kid and kinda a lack empathy but good hearts very sensitive to thing, he can't understand stuff unless someone explain to him/her. Ps have two ver look


----------



## silverwuffamute (Sep 25, 2018)

I'm 22 here and what platform would this rp take place on?


----------

